# sad day



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

Rip--fly Our Special Lurcher Who Died Today


----------



## andyjakeydan (Apr 27, 2008)

very sorry for your loss...........


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

gazt said:


> Rip--fly Our Special Lurcher Who Died Today


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

RIP fly,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, so sorry 

Run free over Rainbow Bridge Fly*


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

aww sorry for your loss..
RIP Fly


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

so sorry to hear that
R.I.P fly


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, RIP Fly


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

R.I.P Fly - so sorry for your loss


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so sorry about your loss


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

so sorry for your loss RIP Fly...... run free over the bridge and play ith aal our loved ones.


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks every body for your kind words for ---fly


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

run free at the bridge Fly


----------

